# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Comienza la temporada de esquí

## Luján

Hola a todos.

He oído en las noticias que ya se ha abierto la temporada de esquí. Han abierto dos estaciones en el pirineo: La Molina y Masella.

Los datos de todas las estaciones pueden verse en www.eltiempo.es/esqui

----------


## sergi1907

Así es, este fin de semana han abierto las dos primeras, ya que a parte de las primeras nevadas, el frío ha permitido que los cañones de nieve funcionaran a pleno rendimiento para fabricar nieve artificial.

Esperemos que pronto aparezca la nieve natural.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Ya hay cuatro estaciones abiertas:

Baqueira-Beret
Vall de Nuria
Masella
La Molina

Aparte de la siempre abierta Madrid Snowzone

Este fin de semana tienen pensado abrir muchísimas más:

Manzaneda, San Isidro, Leitariegos, Alto Campóo, Astún, Candanchú, Cerler, Formigal, Javalambre, Valdelinares, Sierra de Béjar-La Covatilla,y Sierra Nevada.

En total, 17 de 33.

Datos y enlaces: www.eltiempo.es/esqui

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * España


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepunac_2/Tes





La ola de frío que durante los próximos días afectará a gran parte de la península permitirá que 18 estaciones de esquí, 15 de alpino y tres de fondo, estén abiertas este fin de semana, con una oferta de unos 350 kilómetros esquiables y espesores que en algunas pistas del Pirineo Aragonés superan el metro.

Según el parte de nieve de la Asociación Turística de Estaciones de Esquí y Montaña (atudem), Baqueira-Beret (Lleida), con 80 kilómetros, y Formigal (Huesca), con 50, son las estaciones con una mayor oferta de pistas.

Por su parte, las estaciones con más espesor de nieve son la de fondo de Larra-Belagua (Navarra), que ofrece 23 kilómetros de pistas con un espesor máximo de 1,70 metros; Astún (Huesca), con 26 kilómetros y un espesor de 1,20 metros, y Cerler (Huesca), con 30 kilómetros y un espesor de 1,15 metros.

También estarán abiertas Panticosa (Huesca), con 24 kilómetros de pistas; Masella (Girona), con 21; Sierra Nevada (Granada), con 14; Candanchú (Huesca), con 14, y La Molina (Girona), con 12.

Con una oferta inferior a 10 kilómetros abren San Isidro (León), Valdelinares (Teruel), Alto Campoo (Cantabria), Leitariegos (león), Nuria (Girona) y Manzaneda (Ourense). Por otro lado, las estaciones oscenses de esquí de fondo de Llanos del Hospital y Candanchú ofrecen 11 y ocho kilómetros, respectivamente.

De las estaciones que permanecerán cerradas este fin de semana, la gran mayoría prevé inaugurar la temporada la próxima semana, coincidiendo con el puente de la Constitución.

----------


## sergi1907

Las bajas temperaturas han permitido que la mayoría de las estaciones de esquí catalanas tengan ya las puertas abiertas este fin de semana. Baqueira-Beret ha abierto con más del 60 por ciento de las pistas esquiables y con muy buena calidad de nieve, tal como apuntó el director de marketing de la estación, Josep Albós. La principal novedad con que se encontrarán los esquiadores que visiten la estación es con el nuevo telesilla de seis plazas que une la zona de Orri con la de la cabeza de Baqueira. 



Por otro lado, las primeras nevadas han permitido que las estaciones de esquí del Ripollès, Vall de Núria y Vallter 2000, avancen la temporada de esquí, a pesar de que este fin de semana sólo abren la zona de debutantes y los parques lúdicos. 
En cuanto a la estación de esquí Port del Comte, la zona Estivella sigue cerrada, pero la zona Hostal-Sucre-Bòfia tiene ya 15 pistas y 8 remontadores abiertos, lo que hace un total de 16,55 kilómetros esquiables. Con espesores de 15 a 25 centímetros, la calidad de la nieve es polvo dura y la temperatura ayer a las 8.00 horas era de 5 grados bajo cero a 1.700 metros de altura.
La temporada que empezará a nivel general el próximo 3 de diciembre, el viernes antes del puente de la Purísima, una de las citas potentes del esquí. Sin embargo, algunas estaciones como las ya mencionadas han decidido adelantarse a esta fecha. Es también el caso de los dominios andorranos o de Massella o La Molina (Girona), que tienen previsto iniciar la temporada este mismo fin de semana. 
Además, las estaciones han preparado la temporada mejorando sus instalaciones y ofreciendo nuevos atractivos a sus clientes. De hecho, según informó ayer la Asociación Turística de Estaciones de Esquí y Montaña (ATUDEM), las estaciones catalanas de esquí lideran este año las inversiones que se han realizado en sus pistas, además de mantenerse como el espacio de esquí más visitado de España, con algo más de dos millones de turistas. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

----------


## perdiguera

Ya están, las estaciones, prácticamente todas abiertas y con nieves que disfrutarán las personas a las que les guste el esquí; pero también esa nieve es agua para mañana, para llenar embalses, por lo que yo, que no soy esquiador, disfruto de lo lindo cuando veo las montañas llenas de nieve.
_"Año de nieves año de bienes"_

----------


## ben-amar

Continua callendo nieve en Sierra Nevada, cortados los puertos de la Ragua y la Mora. ¡ole!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Parece que por fin ha llegado el agua (hielo, nieve, escarcha, etc)!!!

Esperemos que _no_ deje de caer pronto y tengamos un buen año:


embalses a niveles altos, pero sin riesgos ni inundacionesreservas de nieve en abundancia, pero sin aludes mortalesacuíferos bien recargados, pero bien desde "arriba" no sólo la zona bajasuelos empapados, pero sin hundimientos ni corrimientos de tierra

----------

